# Change in schedule?



## ricearoni (Jul 9, 2022)

Hi, so I’m a new employee (started a month ago) and I have a question. I am in an inbound sorting position. My scheduled start time is ALWAYS 6am because that’s when truck unload starts at my store. This coming week the schedule is pretty normal and all my start times are 6am. The next week though the schedule changed after I left yesterday and all the start times are 7am… my coworker had to talk with our ETL yesterday because of a scheduling issue they had so I assumed one of my days would be swapped which I expected but I didn’t expect the sudden change in start time. Is this normal? I just don’t see why they would change it when unload is already started at 7am. Could this mean they’re letting me go? I didn’t do anything but I’m so worried that it means they don’t want to keep me.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 9, 2022)

ricearoni said:


> Hi, so I’m a new employee (started a month ago) and I have a question. I am in an inbound sorting position. My scheduled start time is ALWAYS 6am because that’s when truck unload starts at my store. This coming week the schedule is pretty normal and all my start times are 6am. The next week though the schedule changed after I left yesterday and all the start times are 7am… my coworker had to talk with our ETL yesterday because of a scheduling issue they had so I assumed one of my days would be swapped which I expected but I didn’t expect the sudden change in start time. Is this normal? I just don’t see why they would change it when unload is already started at 7am. Could this mean they’re letting me go? I didn’t do anything but I’m so worried that it means they don’t want to keep me.


I'm guessing the need to cut hours.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jul 9, 2022)

happygoth said:


> I'm guessing the need to cut hours.


Our store does this all the time regardless whether you start in the morning or afternoons.

They would rather you come in later than leave earlier.

IMHO TMs would rather have the same start time usually then come in later.


----------



## smarthuddle (Jul 9, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Our store does this all the time regardless whether you start in the morning or afternoons.
> 
> They would rather you come in later than leave earlier.
> 
> IMHO TMs would rather have the same start time usually then come in later.


What matters is the need of TM during guest traffic times so they’ll likely never schedule you to leave earlier


----------

